# Cast pro 12'



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Tommy that new 12' 2-6oz is a heck of a good Rod . It will throw 5oz and rig way out to the outer bar. I have it paired with a out of the box 555 with a level wind. Jeff M couldn't believe how it throws. Great bite detection too


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Correction Cast Pro 12' 3-6oz


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

BB,

How do you think it compares to the current 3-7 12'??

Tommy


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Feels like a totally different Rod. Not as stiff in the upper section. It is probable my style but I can cast it a lot further too.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

sounds like a hot set up


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

What would be the difference from the 13' 3-6?
Besides a foot, obviously...


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

The 13 rod is parabolic and the other isn't. The one foot would make a difference in a lot of people just can't throw a 13 foot Rod even though the 13 is the easiest Rod I have to throw.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

TJ,

The 13' 3-6 is a fast action rod with a powerful butt and midsection. It has a nice soft tip that gives great bite detection. The "prototype" 12' 3-6 has a little stiffer tip and a softer butt. I'm getting real good feedback on the rod. Right now it is a limited custom rod. Haven't decided if there is room in the lineup for another 12' rod that is very close to the 12' 3-7 or if maybe it's time for something new to replace it... 

Tommy


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

13' like the 12' 3-7.... call it the lucky 5-8oz, i want two


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

So what I'm hearing is that the 12' is more suited to the upper end of its range, and the 13' is more comfortable at the lower end of its range?
That 13' ranks right ahead of the 11' 2-5 as one of my favorite ever rods. 
Bronzbck, is right, that rod is silly easy to throw for insane distance.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm throwing the same weight with both rods. The 13 out throws the 12 but I have a Akios level wind on the 12 and a Tourno on the 13. I would say both rods love 4-5 oz as the sweet spot. I will swap reels next time out and post the results.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I look forward to those results BB.... 

In theory, the 13' 3-6 _should_ cast farther. The extra foot and the faster action should equal more distance.... BUT, it really boils down to the fisherman. Some are just more comfortable with a 12' rod in their hands. For those the 12' may well cast farther.

TJ, the 13' 3-6 will handle the entire weight range without flinching. On the heavier payloads it just bends a little deeper into that powerful midsection/butt. The jury is still out on the prototype 12' 3-6, but based on design and history it should also handle the range very well. It will just do it a little differently based on action and design.

Tommy


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I have been looking at purchasing the 12'8" blank to build into rod. How does the new 12 footer differ from that?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Tom,

The 12'8" 4-8 is a parallel butt design with the tip inserting into the butt. Same joint design as the 13' 3-6, 6-10 and 8-12. By design it has a progressive fast action with lots of power in the butt and midsection. The tip has good power too but retains great bite detection. This rod just smokes 6 oz and to me casts like a dream. Think "J" bend.

The 12' 3-6 has a tip over butt joint design with a thinner and softer butt with a stiffer tip. This gives you a more parabolic "C" bend when loaded. Typically, most guys find the "C" bend rods a little easier to load and cast. The 12'8" 4-8 is a heavier rod. 

The 3-6 is going to top out at 6nbait whereas the 12'8" 4-8 is right in the middle of its power-band with 6 and a small chunk.

Remember, the 12' 3-6 is a test/prototype that can be built on a custom basis for now. I haven't decided if there is room for another 12' rod that does basically the job as the 12' 3-7. Who knows, maybe it's time for a change... 

Tommy


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Thanks. It sounds like the 12'8" will best suit my needs. I just have to sell a few more rods before I give myself permission to purchase another rods or blank. The cycle never ends. 😀


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

For me the 12' 3-7 is light weight, has good bite detection and is a pleasure to fish with. It will throw up to 6oz into a fairly stiff headwind. if the wind gets over 15 knots or so you may need more rod. Distance is important in a lot of cases, but it isn't everything. (unless you fish the point). I used to have two 13' rods that threw 8oz and bait great. I liked the 12' rod so much I now have two of them and one 13' rod. But I don't fish in crowds or at the point. I would say that 90% of the time I can get to the place I need without the 13' rod. However, I would not consider not having at least one rod 13'. To me at the time it came down to: what weight did I most often need to and want to throw, what size fish did I most often catch, and how far was far enough most of the time.


----------



## SCsurf (Aug 26, 2015)

I have the 12' 3-7oz and am looking for a levelwind to pair with it. I own mostly shimano reels and want to stay with this brand if possible. What do you think about the Calcutta 400 or 700 with this rod. My fears are the 400 is not big enough and that the 700 will be too bulky. Are there any other shimano reels you recommend?


----------

